# Favorite silverware set(s)?



## capslockpirate (Sep 4, 2018)

My fiancé and I just moved in together and we have 3 silverware sets (don't ask) that each have something we don't like about them. We've decided to just get rid of all three, and buy (add to the ol' registry) a new set that we're happy with.

We were hoping this forum would have some knowledge for us. We're looking for something simple, dishwasher safe, well weighted and balanced. We don't usually like overly designed sets with multiple materials in the handles.

here's 2 of the 3 sets we currently have:

1. The knives are really bad in this set, but we like the forks and spoons for the most part https://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/st...ls-bellasera-45-piece-flatware-set/1014895639

2. we liked the look of these, but the roundness of the handles and weight of this set is a little off, they also tend to teeter-totter backwards out of bowls if not positioned exactly right. they are quite heavy and from experience, can do some damage to your floor or toes. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002OOWJEK/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Sep 4, 2018)

I had a service for 8 of WMF Manaos (https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00004SUNB/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20) and liked them very well.

Gave them to my niece when she set up her apartment or I'd have them still.


----------



## McMan (Sep 4, 2018)

Old school:
https://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/st...V3rjACh3KHAcwEAQYBCABEgLeT_D_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## DamageInc (Sep 5, 2018)

My favorite silverware is the Georg Jensen Pyramid series. I use it every day. Great balance, great art deco look, I love it


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Sep 5, 2018)

My favorite is the Renzo Piano designed silverware by Iittala. Very comfortable, nicely balanced and great timeless design. Been using my set daily for the past 15 years and they still look as good now as they did then. 

https://www.iittala.com/collections/iittala/piano/c/piano/intro


----------



## parbaked (Sep 5, 2018)

I've been using the Sori Yanagi stainless flatware for the last 10 years.
I picked them up in Japan over a number of business trips.
Made in Japan by a company called "Martian" ...what else could you want?
https://store.moma.org/kitchen-dini...agi-flatware--five-piece-set/50394-50394.html


----------



## HRC_64 (Sep 5, 2018)

DamageInc said:


> Great balance, great art deco look, I love it



wicked nice


----------



## woodworkcan (Sep 6, 2018)

I have this Henckels set for several years and quite satisfied.
https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00OVCDLEU/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Some sets look quite modern and nice to look at, but in the end it has to be comfortable in the hand and be efficient for it's prime function; that is to pick up and cut food.


----------



## capslockpirate (Sep 10, 2018)

Thanks all! we're going to try out the WMF Manaos set - looks to be exactly what we're looking for.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Sep 10, 2018)

Shame they're not made in Germany. WMF seem to be outsourcing a lot of their product line manufacture to the Far East. This set comes from Korea.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Sep 10, 2018)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Shame they're not made in Germany. WMF seem to be outsourcing a lot of their product line manufacture to the Far East. This set comes from Korea.



I made the recommendation, and the quality is there. It matters very little where something is made, as long as it is made well. 

If the OP has any reluctance about buying an entire set, he can buy four teaspoons, for example, and see before committing to the whole set.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Sep 10, 2018)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> I made the recommendation, and the quality is there. It matters very little where something is made, as long as it is made well.
> 
> If the OP has any reluctance about buying an entire set, he can buy four teaspoons, for example, and see before committing to the whole set.



Not sure I would completely agree. WMF have been sourcing their lower quality/priced cookware lines from China as well as transitioning some lines that used to be made in Germany but are now made in China, for some time and its noticeably inferior to the German made sets. Cladding, stain resistance, ergonomics, finishing/edge easing and durability are lacking. Definitely agree its worth trying before buying.


----------



## HRC_64 (Sep 10, 2018)

sadly this is true for many things


----------



## rstl87 (Oct 11, 2018)

I have had a couple different sets of Gourmet Settings (https://www.gourmetsettings.com/) and find them to be a good balance between price/quality/style. Lots of different collections to pick from. They have held up pretty well so far. I am still on the lookout for the perfect set to replace mine but they always tend to be so expensive when they're really nice...


----------

